# LARGE Flow-Jet carb



## NITROJC (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello People, I have this Briggs 8hp. PESKY flow-jet carb that I have been working on. Like many people before me that are having difficulty removing the mainnozzle jet to replace it w/ new. Mine messed up the threads comming out, and can't be dressed, or cleaned up. I understand that there are 3 style types ... taper, plug, and bottom. What I need to know is whether a "bottoming tap" can cut new threads from scratch ?
The threads were so bad, that I fabricated in a 1/8" brass nipple to use in its place, and then the ID. needs to be tapped. What size tap is required ... DIA. and TPI ? Thank-You, Nitrojc.


----------



## HVNFNYT (Feb 13, 2009)

I believe you'll find that lower body to be tapped 1/4" - 32 NEF. Be careful not to damage the taper at the top of the threads. Hope this helps!


----------



## NITROJC (Jan 12, 2008)

HVNFNYT said:


> I believe you'll find that lower body to be tapped 1/4" - 32 NEF. Be careful not to damage the taper at the top of the threads. Hope this helps!


 A 1/4" bolt falls in the hole. What about the bottoming tap for starting holes ?


----------



## HVNFNYT (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry...1/4" - 32 is for small frame carbs. Large frame carbs are tapped 5/16" - 32 NEF.


----------



## NITROJC (Jan 12, 2008)

:wave:To the tool & die people,
Can a "New thread" be started and tapped using a "Bottoming style tap" ??
Thanks, Nitro


----------

